# Polity 101: How to Win Friends and Influence People Using the Complaint Process



## bouletheou (Feb 1, 2010)

Taking a break and took all my argumentative PB and blog stuff down.

Need a bit of a breather, think.


----------



## Michael (Feb 1, 2010)

No thoughts or opinions just yet, but I thought you should know that your blog was blocked by our parental control software [Blue Coat K9 Protection] on our laptop as a "Suspicious" site. Now I'm suspicious...


----------



## TimV (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, baby!

I like it. You got lots of advantages over me, as you know my our private correspondence. But still, God reserves faithful to Himself, and I had some great men of God behind me, as do you, and I was vindicated. Arminians and baptists can't be officers anymore (although they can still be Deacons (thanks, Keller) in NorCal). After a whole sermon was preached about me being demon possessed and that none of my friends should speak to me, and when all the men except two were too cowardly to go against the session, using the BCO and court system with godly council ended up with me being totally exonerated. It's true the session never apologised to me as they promised, but hey, NorCal being NorCal, you can't have everything.

My advice is to keep hitting. These guys are tricky, and will pull you down if you let them. Moon needs either to publicly repent or be disciplined, and it's as simple as that. And those who charged you with a violation of the 9th Commandment need to publicly repent, and enter an apology into their own session minutes as well as to the Presbytery.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

